# A "sold" section?



## longers (28 Feb 2011)

Just looking in the for sale bit and there's been a lot of activity - good! - but are the "sold" threads cluttering it up now?

Could/should there be a separate board where mods/the boss could stick the sold items?


----------



## Davidc (28 Feb 2011)

Or could they just be deleted 4 weeks after the original post? (If it aint sold by then it never will be!)

I'm always too late spotting things I'd like to buy anyway.


----------



## Noodley (28 Feb 2011)

Good idea longers.

And not so on the 4 weeks david cos I have had a few things sold after many weeks...just needs one person to be looking for it, even after several weeks...


----------



## Shaun (25 Mar 2011)

I've modified the moderators tool that tags items as [SOLD].

It no longer posts and entry to say the thread is marked as sold, and therefore shouldn't "bump" threads to the top of the forum.

Over time there should be fewer [SOLD] closed threads on the front page, and those that are there should be below recent entries/responses.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

